# Need help with Monte Carlo



## qwerty84 (6 May 2017)

My MC isn't spreading/carpeting 

Equipments used
30cm x 30cm x 30cm cube tank
18watt A301 chihiros led light
Co2 solenoid regulator, 1 bubble 2 sec.
Co2 & light on a 6hr timer
Matured Jeneca xp15 filter

The MC have been with me since around March, it wasnt spreading/carpeting too, I thought was my soil used was too little thus I restarted the tank in April.

I restarted with a thick layer of soil.
From April till now the MC are growing but its growing upwards. I have been trimming and replanting it, however it wasn't growing horizontally at all. I just bought seachem comprehensive few days ago for fertilizer.

Can anyone advice what's the issue?


----------



## Matty123 (6 May 2017)

If it's growing upwards would suggest you aren't proving enough light hence the plants are 'reaching up to the skies' and not resting easy and spreading out with adequate lighting... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Something Fishy (6 May 2017)

Yeah upwards means it's after light according to everything I've read mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwerty84 (6 May 2017)

I thought will be sufficient 18watt light for a 30cm tank. I did try adding another 10watt light, total  28watt for a few days, the MC are still reaching for the top, lots of algae too. I got the par value of chihiros led A series from another website, it seems to be sufficient for MC. Not sure what's wrong


----------



## xim (6 May 2017)

If it's not the light.

The tank looks a bit dirty. How often is your water-change? If the soil leaches ammonia, some plants will melt and ethylene from dying plant signals other plants to reach surface to survive. Dirty/rotting environment can cause plants dying as well.

It also may be CO2. But I've seen MC grows nicely in non-CO2 tanks.


----------



## GHNelson (6 May 2017)

I would go with Co2 and flow issue!
Clean the filter and try and up the flow rate to push water down towards the substrate..... clean the substrate also!
Do a water change to remove detritus!
hoggie


----------



## qwerty84 (6 May 2017)

Water change of around 20% each time, ah least once a week. How does pushing water down the substrate helps? My rainbar is pointing towards the substrate when CO2 is on to reduce surface agitation. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012D using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (6 May 2017)

Hi
High levels of filtration push Co2 and nutrients down towards the substrate which is essential for good plant growth!
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (6 May 2017)

Hi
Tank volume is 27 litres.
Filter turnover is 270 litre an hour that would be without Media!
Therefore you could well be lacking in filtration turnover, try removing some filter media to help increase the rate.
Try increasing your Co2 slightly to one bubble per second.....be vigilant as you have fish!


----------



## xim (7 May 2017)

qwerty84 said:


> Water change of around 20% each time, ah least once a week. How does pushing water down the substrate helps? My rainbar is pointing towards the substrate when CO2 is on to reduce surface agitation.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012D using Tapatalk




During the first month, it's best to do 25-50% (Tropica said), 33% (ADA said) or 50% (EI method) water change two times a week. Even though it's more than a month old now, I would up the water change to help clean it up.

And the spray bar should be under the surface for CO2 injected tank to prevent too much outgassing.


----------



## qwerty84 (7 May 2017)

My rainbar is under the water surface when co2 and lights is on. I will do more water change, but does more water change means the MC will grow more compact and low? 

I feel like giving up on the MC, its growing till so ugly 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012D using Tapatalk


----------



## xim (7 May 2017)

qwerty84 said:


> My rainbar is under the water surface when co2 and lights is on.k



OK, that's good since it adds oxygen in dark hours.



qwerty84 said:


> I will do more water change, but does more water change means the MC will grow more compact and low?



It's just an educated guess, things I would try in this situation, I couldn't guarantee it. And for a 27 litres tank in this condition, I would have 5-6 Amano shrimp in it too.


----------



## HiNtZ (20 May 2017)

I'd echo what's been said about insufficient light. Looks like you're suffering nitrate deficiency also.

Check CO2 and nutrients and add more light.


----------

